# What are your plans for a new phone?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just curious as to what you guys are thinking about for your next phone. I have an upgrade available, in fact I think my upgrade became available on the fourth. However, with so many awesome phones being released this year (Nexus 5, Note 3, and GS4) I am definitely tempted to wait for one of these.

The Note 3 is very interesting to me, in fact a Note 2 is still very tempting. I guess the downfall of the Note 3 is it is essentially a tablet....is 6.3" too big?? I think it may be...which is a shame because I am really interested in a phone with a BIG screen and I love the Note 2. However, the octocore processor really has me hooked. The GS4 is also very interesting but, as weird as this sounds, I am not sure if the screen size will be big enough for me, but that may change if I see the size in person. It is rumored to have an quad core...a reason why the Note 3 is so tempting with that octocore. The Nexus 5...well I have personally found that the plain AOSP is maybe a bit too boring for me. At this point the GS4 and Note 3 are definitely more interesting to me.

So what are you thoughts? Wait for one of these three phones, or wait even longer to see what comes out later in the year?


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

my next phone will be the Motorola x.phone. or, it won't...







I just gotz to keep my unlimited data.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

At the very least wait til April and these phones starting coming out. I'm sure you can wait til Dec and even better phones come out.

I always just buy the best phone out with the latest tech. It wouldn't be smart buying a GS3, Note 2 or a DNA with new tech so soon to come out.

I personally do not want a larger phone. The nexus is probably as large as I'd go. It was a lot easier when I was able to use one hand to navigate my phone, with my Moto D1.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

No bigger then 5", I would prefer a nexus(Motorola) , on Verizon, which I would pay retail!!! Oh and SD card please!....if not that any nexus with those specs and this community... And octo/quad core.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm probably going with the GS4 but I will definitely wait to see what else is out at the time but I will try to stick with the Nexus as long as I can. Mine has never given me any problems so upgrading for me isn't a huge priority.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm going to try and stick it out with my Gnex as long as I can. Unfortunately, my charging port is starting to act up, so that may be a problem.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Schoat333 said:


> I'm going to try and stick it out with my Gnex as long as I can. Unfortunately, my charging port is starting to act up, so that may be a problem.


You have til the end of the month (roughly) to add the extended warranty ($1.99 a month) to your phone. Once you have the extended warranty, call up Verizon and tell them the charging port doesn't work. They will send you a new one. I just did it b/c my speaker went bad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

And if I am going to lose my unlimited data by signing a new 2 year contract (no way I am paying $600 out of contract for a phone), I'll probably leave Verizon and get a Nexus with the T-mo prepay plan. If I find that doesn't work for me, I'll sell the nexus and go back to Verizon, nothing really lost.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm going to be getting a Galaxy S IV when it comes out on AT&T. I figure that if I'm going to be getting a new phone and lose my Unlimited Data, I'm going to go to a carrier that covers my area better. I don't think I need to say anymore, anyone that's been reading my recent posts should know about my hate with Verizon as of late.


----------



## cupfulloflol (Dec 15, 2011)

I plan on holding onto my Nexus until one of two things happens. A device that can do something that my GNex can't do comes out, that I see as a worthy upgrade. Or until my GNex has to be replaced and I am not able to get a working replacement GNex.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm still 100% happy with my GNexus. I know many will disagree with this, but I believe it is still the best device available on Verizon. I am not a fan of the Note 2 or the GS3, so that pretty much eliminates the Note 3 and GS4. Except for a brief flirtation with a RAZR Maxx I won through Motorola after last year's Oscars (and subsequently sold) I have never owned an Android device that wasn't pure, vanilla AOSP Android and I don't plan to change that. Ever.

With that said, my next device will be one of two options. First, the rumored Motorola X phone, if reports of it being pure stock Android and unlockable are true. Second is whatever the next Nexus device happens to be. Those are the only two I will consider. Otherwise I'll happily stick with my perfectly functioning, release-day-purchased Galaxy Nexus for a while longer.


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

Well I'm waiting until Samsung either releases the SGS 4 or when a new Nexus comes out. I might buy a bigger battery to fix the shitty battery though.


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

Motorola X. Without a doubt.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

CC268 said:


> So what are you thoughts? Wait for one of these three phones, or wait even longer to see what comes out later in the year?


Well, the s4 will be out soon, like in a couple months, but the note 2 isn't that old so if you want the 3 then it will he one of the phones coming out towards the end of the year.

Man, honestly I'm in the same boat as you, my upgrade comes out in a month an I'm loving that note 2, but tech gets outdated so quickly its impossible any more to get a phone that's gonna last two years without getting excited for something else.

I would go ahead and grab a note 2, but I'm at least gonna try and wait to see of something gets me as excited as the g next did. Hopefully that'll be something soon, but who knows.

I'm with you tho, hopefully that note 3 comes out with the Octo, and soon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

VZW contract is up in April. I'll be going to T-Mobile prepaid and a Nexus 4.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Nexus For Life YO!


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm excited about the Galaxy S4 myself. I don't really care if I can root it or not. Rooting and ROMing has become not a priority for me as of late. I simply want a phone that I can use without dropping calls and data every time the traffic light on my corner turns red.

I've been hearing things about the Nexus 4 that make it seem like a good phone but the fact that it doesn't have LTE makes it a no go for me. My only carrier that even comes close to providing good coverage is AT&T and not having LTE would result in slow mobile data speeds.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm really not sure. I've been yearning to get off Verizon as of late and go on a prepaid plan. I'm just getting tired of contracts and high bills. The Motorola X sounds very intriguing, though. I hope it's like the Droid in the sense that it was pure vanilla android. I also hear it may have a Sony camera sensor. So really, at the moment, it'd be between the Moto X and the next Nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sporkette (Jan 2, 2013)

Keeping the gn until it quits.


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

trparky said:


> I'm excited about the Galaxy S4 myself. I don't really care if I can root it or not. Rooting and ROMing has become not a priority for me as of late. I simply want a phone that I can use without dropping calls and data every time the traffic light on my corner turns red.
> 
> I've been hearing things about the Nexus 4 that make it seem like a good phone but the fact that it doesn't have LTE makes it a no go for me. My only carrier that even comes close to providing good coverage is AT&T and not having LTE would result in slow mobile data speeds.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


http://goo.gl/RL1ub

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Shiftyshadee said:


> http://goo.gl/RL1ub
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


That's a good read. However, one big issue I have with it, is their size comparison of the Maguro GNex (HSPA+) & the Toro GNex (LTE). They OBVIOUSLY enlarged the Toro way more for no other reason than trying to prove their own point (or added drama, idk). The Maguro & toro are the EXACT same height & width. The only difference is the depth (thickness) of the device. Makes me question Android Authority a lot more.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm not getting a new phone at least until Google stops providing updates for the Galaxy Nexus. That will at least be until early next year basing it on the life of the Nexus S.



Shiftyshadee said:


> http://goo.gl/RL1ub
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Big difference between HSPA and LTE is latency if one is talking about data connections. HSPA is several times higher even at HSPA+ and worse for HSPA, edge or wcdma. Latency gets worse with HSPA as signal degrades (along with download speeds). While LTE, the download speeds might decrease, but latency stays more consistent.

Examples: https://docs.google....5bwcEviBRhVRejg

https://docs.google....D306rHVO1oj2hIA

http://www.scribd.co...PA-LTE-Advanced (page 51 of 132)


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I thought that AT&T is running a slower version of HSDPA+ than T-Mobile is and in order to get the faster speeds on AT&T you need to have LTE.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am not as into the whole rooting and flashing business as I used to be. Although I will probably always want my phone rooted, I would just assume keep it stock and have the ability to download root apps. I just like having a phone that has everything working and is consistent. I like my Nexus a lot although the plain android may be a little too plain for me


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

CC268, I'm thinking the same thing. Plain Android is cool but sometimes it seems too plain. The OEMs have been really innovating with Android.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

trparky said:


> I thought that AT&T is running a slower version of HSDPA+ than T-Mobile is and in order to get the faster speeds on AT&T you need to have LTE.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You are correct. AT&T advertises 21Mb/s & T-Mobile advertises 42Mb/s for HSPA+. Of course actual results are usually lower.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

So getting LTE would be a good idea from a future proof standpoint.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

I really liked that new LG nexus till I found out it wasn't lte. gorilla glass front and back was sexy


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Contrary to what I said earlier....I still love the crazy customization that is achieved through flashing custom ROMS. JB Sourcery is awesome and has been a great ROM with tons of customization. I am downloading Paranoid Android as that looks extremely cool. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

So I just ditched the vzw nexus for an s3 and I'm liking it loaded cm10.1 . just have to get used to hardware buttons again. And for $225 it was a steal

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm assuming you bought a used GS3? Got the GS3 for my wife for Xmas and its an awesome phone. Would like to get one for myself.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

coldconfession13 said:


> So I just ditched the vzw nexus for an s3 and I'm liking it loaded cm10.1 . just have to get used to hardware buttons again. And for $225 it was a steal
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I don't know if I can go back to hardware buttons! lol


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I wouldn't mind going back to hardware buttons. Buttons are buttons to me. I'm not picky at all. All I want is fast hardware that will take whatever I throw at it and leave it asking for more.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Shiftyshadee said:


> http://goo.gl/RL1ub
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


 Good Read. Thanks for sharing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Honestly, I'm probably going to try one of these Windows phones. I don't care about rooting and flashing anymore, and wp8 has all the apps I would use, and i love the interface. So i figure, why not?

Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> I don't know if I can go back to hardware buttons! lol


Fyi- you can disable the hardware buttons & show the navigation bar. You can also change the home button to long-press open the camera & snap pictures. That's what I did on my S3.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I'm assuming you bought a used GS3? Got the GS3 for my wife for Xmas and its an awesome phone. Would like to get one for myself.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It was used but practically new don't know why he sold it so cheap but whatever the story is I got a deal and the battery life is amazing

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eric4173 (Aug 15, 2011)

If half of the rumors of the Motorola X-Phone come to fruition that's the direction I will be heading.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

Pathology said:


> Honestly, I'm probably going to try one of these Windows phones. I don't care about rooting and flashing anymore, and wp8 has all the apps I would use, and i love the interface. So i figure, why not?
> 
> Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Just a quick response to your rhetorical question of Why not?
You'd have to buy all the apps again to run them on the windows phone.


----------



## sabresfan (Feb 24, 2012)

Loving the gnex experience. May get an s3 eventually to keep our unlimited data but there's no rush. I just won a gnex on eBay for my wife for a great price. The devs here are fantastic and more than make up for Verizon's update games. Will most likely keep the gnex's through KLP and see where were at in 18 months.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Bungle said:


> Just a quick response to your rhetorical question of Why not?
> You'd have to buy all the apps again to run them on the windows phone.


If all the apps they use are free, it'd be good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

yeah where ever the develpoment community goes


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

the next phone with the navbar! unless its motorola then prolly the OTHER next phone with a navbar.. and a 5" screen lol


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't use much data at all and my phone is used by nobody but me. So I don't really mind if I have only 3 GBS when going to AT&T.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

trparky said:


> I don't use much data at all and my phone is used by nobody but me. So I don't really mind if I have only 3 GBS when going to AT&T.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


why are you going to AT&T?


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Because, to be honest, my coverage with Verizon sucks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I've said it before and I'll say it again...
I practically have to stand on one foot and whistle Dixie in hopes that the call won't drop on Verizon.

Yes, there's T-Mobile but they are even worse than Verizon, if that's even possible. I've had people tell me that they drop calls all the time on T-Mobile. So there leaves only AT&T as a carrier in my area.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Dman that sucks man. I've always had good luck with phone calls except one phone I had about 3 years ago. I was on the top of the roof of our 2 story building and still got dropped calls. I ended up walking down the road holding it up in the air yelling at the person so they could hear me. good times lol


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm waiting for the next Nexus/X Phone/ Pure Google Device and Verizon can kiss my sweet ass goodbye. Switching to T-Mo prepaid. Such a good deal.

Cheaper Phone Bill = Extra Money for a new ride. I can dig it.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Bungle said:


> Just a quick response to your rhetorical question of Why not?
> You'd have to buy all the apps again to run them on the windows phone.


The apps I use are free foyer the most part, so no worries.

Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm either getting the HTC M7/ONE, Galaxy S4 or the Motorola X depending on how everything pans out. The X sounds the most intriguing to me but any of the 3 will be good honestly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scram (Aug 20, 2011)

Wherever the sourcery team will be developing that is where I will be period. No questions asked.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

I just picked up an HTC 8X a few days ago. Gotta say, I don't regret the switch.. Nothing wrong with Android. Just wanted a change. And this was the perfect fit for what I was looking for.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Pathology said:


> I just picked up an HTC 8X a few days ago. Gotta say, I don't regret the switch.. Nothing wrong with Android. Just wanted a change. And this was the perfect fit for what I was looking for.


I think by the time my upgrade is available (Aug 2013), I may look at Windows as well. How is the app selection? I know a few months ago it was pretty bad. Almost everything you had to pay for and not really worth it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> I think by the time my upgrade is available (Aug 2013), I may look at Windows as well. How is the app selection? I know a few months ago it was pretty bad. Almost everything you had to pay for and not really worth it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm due for an upgrade around the same time you are. Hopefully that X phone is out by then, or the equivalent. The HTC One looks amazing but I'm hesitant to buy any Android phone that isn't a Nexus these days.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

No thanks to the new HTC one. Sense is stupid, 4MP rear camera is self explanatory. No VZW variant. Aluminum looks tacky. Piss off HTC.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

masully84 said:


> No thanks to the new HTC one. Sense is stupid, 4MP rear camera is self explanatory. No VZW variant. Aluminum looks tacky. Piss off HTC.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Sounds to me like you skimmed over a spec list. MP count doesn't mean everything in terms of picture quality.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

imperivm said:


> Sounds to me like you skimmed over a spec list. MP count doesn't mean everything in terms of picture quality.


Definitely not, when it's crammed into a lens slightly bigger than a pinhole.

Not an endorsement of the phone mentioned above, but yeah, MP is a rather vague bullet-point when it used on a phone camera.


----------



## leffer (Aug 4, 2012)

Let me just get something straight...
The Motorola X *IS* the next Nexus device... yes?
There's not a nexus device in the works in addition to the motorola x, right?


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

leffer said:


> Let me just get something straight...
> The Motorola X *IS* the next Nexus device... yes?
> There's not a nexus device in the works in addition to the motorola x, right?


Nothing's concrete. I see them having a completely separate Nexus.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Note 2, from Amazon $179

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki



kochoid said:


> my next phone will be the Motorola x.phone. or, it won't...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But third party and your good...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm really interested in this x phone from googlerola as well. I'm unlimited Verizon but I might consider TMo if this device is all it's hypothetically cracked up to be.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

leffer said:


> Let me just get something straight...
> The Motorola X *IS* the next Nexus device... yes?
> There's not a nexus device in the works in addition to the motorola x, right?


While nothing is official and there's very little truly known about this phone, everything I have seen says it is NOT a Nexus device.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

andrewjt19 said:


> Note 2, from Amazon $179
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki But third party and your good...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah, but even with amazon you have to sign a new contract and thus you would lose your unlimited data plan. Or maybe not, there is the option to keep current plan. Does anyone know if this works? I feel like Verizon would catch this and change your plan.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Moto X. Ive been reading a ton about this phone (all rumors of course) however. 90% of rumors for new devices stay true. From what ive read though, its not the next nexus phone. From what i gather its just the first phone that Google is dictating as owners. MM had about 12 months of stuff planed out when google bought them. that 12 months is up, so phones like D razr, maxx ect where already set to be built. the MX will be the first phone by google and from what i gather it will be the new direction of MM. Im sure there will be some bloat, or blurish type crap but MUCH toned down. Love em or hate em though, MM has great radios and amazing build quality. If i can get that, plus a great screen, 4g, good battery and a great camera.. then it will be my next phone.

The bootloader might be the deciding factor though on if i stay with VZ or not. rumor is there going to charge 15 bucks a month to have it unlocked. 1, i dont want them knowing i have it unlocked. and 2, who the hell would pay for that lol. we shall see.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Man...I hope Verizon loses a lot of customers, but most likely they will be able to continue to price gouge people. It just sucks because everything else is pretty shitty, at least in my area....I have full coverage even in places you wouldn't expect like the mountain I snowboard, etc...Don't know a whole lot about these Pre Paid plans or how good the service is


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Is there an estimated date for the new Moto phone? and what do you guys think the next unlockable phone for Verizon will be with?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

I believe they have a thing on the windows phone website for app lookup.

My experience has been:

They have everything I used before, and what they didn't there was a quality replacement for.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Pathology said:


> I believe they have a thing on the windows phone website for app lookup.
> 
> My experience has been:
> 
> They have everything I used before, and what they didn't there was a quality replacement for.


If you have Windows 8, you should be able to figure it out with the built in app store as many of the apps there will also run on the phone (not all, but many can). Not using win8 right now, but I'm guessing there's a way to tell.


----------



## psu_tb (Aug 18, 2011)

the windows 8 store is terrible almost no first party apps at all. and there is no way to tell if it works on wp8 that i can tell. i run windows 8 on my office laptop.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

You can keep your unlimited data if you have a line that is due for an upgrade. All you have to due is transfer it to your line and you keep your unlimited data.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

psu_tb said:


> the windows 8 store is terrible almost no first party apps at all. and there is no way to tell if it works on wp8 that i can tell. i run windows 8 on my office laptop.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah that's why I asked. I have windows 8 on my laptop and the app store for it is awful.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

The pricing on Verizon's new plans will probably push me to t-mobile. Hopefully they and the next nexus will have lte.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

i don't understand how they could charge $15 a month for unlocking. Couldn't you just unlock and the cancel the service? How could they monitor that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

billymaloney3 said:


> i don't understand how they could charge $15 a month for unlocking. Couldn't you just unlock and the cancel the service? How could they monitor that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Good question, hopefully the White House Petition is able go overturn the $15 fee.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm not upgrading ever. I don't want to lose my unlimited. Plus this phone works five times better than it did new off the sales floor.


----------



## agentxavier (Oct 9, 2011)

Going to keep this phone till it dies. Im on verizon and wont give up unlimited data so I would have to buy outright...


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

agentxavier said:


> Going to keep this phone till it dies. Im on verizon and wont give up unlimited data so I would have to buy outright...


I don't see the big issue with buying a phone outright. GSM users do it all the time. And if T-Mobile is successful at selling phones unsubsidized, AT&T and Verizon might follow suit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Or buy a slightly used phone over on Swappa.com.


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

DirgeExtinction said:


> I don't see the big issue with buying a phone outright. GSM users do it all the time. And if T-Mobile is successful at selling phones unsubsidized, AT&T and Verizon might follow suit.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Except Verizon overcharges for their phones when bought outright to discourage it. And unlike on gsm phones you can't use a phone on Verizon unless it is a verizon phone. The galaxy nexus cost $350 from Google for the gsm version, but the Verizon version cost like $650. In addition, even compared to the old plans, you can get cheaper off contract plans elsewhere.

I like Verizon's network, but I'm not paying hundreds more a year for it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Probably leaving Verizon for a cheaper month to month plan. I thought unlimited lte data was awesome, but more than 90% I'm on WiFi when I use my phone.

So as long as I can get a provider that gives me good call signal where I live, I'm switching when the time comes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Like Art above me, I don't use nearly enough data to make Unlimited Data something that I absolutely need. That's why I'm not going to miss jumping ship from Verizon when my contract is up.

My billing period is up today for the month and I checked my data usage, only 1.2 GB. I usually average about 900 MB. I do some streaming music on Mobile Data but I don't do any video like NetFlix, I usually find WiFi to do that. Besides, video on a small screen does kind of suck. YouTube I don't even really do, that's rare for me too.

AT&T's 3 GB for $30 plan will be perfect for my usage, it'll provide me with some room if I need it. So in general, I won't miss Unlimited Data at all.

In all likelihood, Galaxy S4.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

trparky said:


> Like Art above me, I don't use nearly enough data to make Unlimited Data something that I absolutely need. That's why I'm not going to miss jumping ship from Verizon when my contract is up.
> 
> My billing period is up today for the month and I checked my data usage, only 1.2 GB. I usually average about 900 MB. I do some streaming music on Mobile Data but I don't do any video like NetFlix, I usually find WiFi to do that. Besides, video on a small screen does kind of suck. YouTube I don't even really do, that's rare for me too.
> 
> ...


How much is the phone plan for at&t? I pay $22 a month for unlimited with Verizon with my discount. So unless the call and text is really cheap, at&t doesn't sound any cheaper.

T-mo prepay is what I'm thinking.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd love to go with T-Mobile myself but everyone around me says that T-Mobile sucks worse than Verizon. I have no idea why but it seems that other than AT&T, all of the major carriers look at my region as if it's the red-headed stepchild. No idea why.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Motorola X is looking less desirable..supposed to have a quad core and 4.5 inch screen...I think I will go with the S4 which is supposed to have an octo-core and a bigger screen


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm cool with a smaller phone.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

my wife's new RAZR M has impressed me. well the radios at least. it downloads twice what this thing does. my next phone will be a Motorola.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Motorola X is looking less desirable..supposed to have a quad core and 4.5 inch screen...I think I will go with the S4 which is supposed to have an octo-core and a bigger screen


I think us is quad....euro is octo.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

We don't know that. Mark your calendar for March 14th for the unveiling of the new Galaxy S4 on YouTube.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

S4 or Motorola X are my choices

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Asus Padfone anyone?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

trparky said:


> We don't know that. Mark your calendar for March 14th for the unveiling of the new Galaxy S4 on YouTube.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You heard it here first!


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

i have a feeling that the s4 won't have that much dev. This is the most important thing for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Motorola X is looking less desirable..supposed to have a quad core and 4.5 inch screen...I think I will go with the S4 which is supposed to have an octo-core and a bigger screen


The octo would still behave like a quad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

The idea of running third-party ROMs have become less and less of an importance for me. I know, that's blasphemy in these here parts.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

DirgeExtinction said:


> The octo would still behave like a quad.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Exactly. Not many apps out right now even utilize 4 cpus, much less 8. Numbers sell unfortunately, it's the same thing with people thinking the more MP in a camera the better.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

It's not just the CPUs have more cores, the new CPUs are getting more efficient with faster processing.


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

Might be a little while until we see a great Google/Motorola phone

http://www.theverge.com/2013/2/28/4040348/google-cfo-products-in-motorola-pipeline-arent-wow-by-google-standards


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

Google's flavor of Android is still rapidly evolving. Manufacturers/carriers have gotten better with software upgrades, but how many handsets are on 4.2.x? I still can't believe a manufacturer hasn't taken up the market role as "the company who actually stays up to date". I don't want to have to rely on buggy 3rd party Roms for that capability


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm quite happy with my GNex for now. My contract runs out next December and I'll look at my options then.

One thing I find very intriguing is the new global LTE chip. If this becomes a standard I may stick with Verizon.

If I were in the market now it would be the SG4 and Motorola X that would have my attention.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

AuroEdge said:


> Google's flavor of Android is still rapidly evolving. Manufacturers/carriers have gotten better with software upgrades, but how many handsets are on 4.2.x? I still can't believe a manufacturer hasn't taken up the market role as "the company who actually stays up to date". I don't want to have to rely on buggy 3rd party Roms for that capability


Problem is that its more profitable for the phone manufactures to not release updates. Part of getting a new phone often means new software. Its smarter for the company's to release the latest software on a brand new phone. You probably wouldn't be so quick to upgrade if your current phone was running the same software as the newest phone out.

This rooting community is very small and chances are you ask the average android customer what the latest software is, they won't know.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> Problem is that its more profitable for the phone manufactures to not release updates. Part of getting a new phone often means new software. Its smarter for the company's to release the latest software on a brand new phone. You probably wouldn't be so quick to upgrade if your current phone was running the same software as the newest phone out.
> 
> This rooting community is very small and chances are you ask the average android customer what the latest software is, they won't know.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I read something recently about a lawsuit against manufacturers for delaying software upgrades, because it can leave the phone vulnerable since they're not getting the newest security patches. Has anyone read about this?


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I went to the dark side.... iPhone 5. Sorry guy's, I just needed something different. I got bored with Android.

I'll be back when VZW gets another Nexus, and the battery lasts longer than a few hours.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Schoat333 said:


> I went to the dark side.... iPhone 5. Sorry guy's, I just needed something different. I got bored with Android.
> 
> I'll be back when VZW gets another Nexus, and the battery lasts longer than a few hours.


Truth?


----------



## Lchupacabras (Sep 23, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> I went to the dark side.... iPhone 5. Sorry guy's, I just needed something different. I got bored with Android.
> 
> I'll be back when VZW gets another Nexus, and the battery lasts longer than a few hours.


Why not wait for the 6 to release this summer?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Lchupacabras said:


> Why not wait for the 6 to release this summer?


You mean the 5s........

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lchupacabras said:


> Why not wait for the 6 to release this summer?


For the same reason I didn't bother to wait for the 7 that will release 6 months later. LOL


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

After owning the toro, the number one attribute any future phone I would own is that it would have to be a nexus device. After getting the nexus 4, that attribute has moved to second place. 
Number one now has to be an unlocked gsm device. 
The extreme monthly price savings and freedom from a contract does it for me.

Sent from my mako (







)


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I do not know how you could own any apple product....


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

CC268 said:


> I do not know how you could own any apple product....


I own quite a few Apple products, as well as quite a few products that run Android, and a windows laptop. I'm a consumer that loves technology. I have no reason to choose one side over the other.


----------



## boldfilter (Nov 18, 2011)

Htc One


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm not eligible until this October, and I'll be deploying for 6 months. So it's basically pointless. I guess I'll be waiting for this time NEXT year to really get into a new device. I may look into purchasing a Note 2 or HTC ONE (if it drops soon enough before I leave) to hold me over though.


----------



## holytimes (Sep 30, 2011)

HTC one if the device community is good.

Sent from a nexus at some point in time that tastes like purple.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm waiting to see what's announced at I/O and I have no interest in the HTC One or GS4. But I stumbled upon this little article regarding the Nexus 5. http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57574708-1/is-this-lg-nexus-5-leak-the-future-or-fantasy/

I wouldn't even have to think twice about getting it.


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Rodeojones said:


> I'm waiting to see what's announced at I/O and I have no interest in the HTC One or GS4. But I stumbled upon this little article regarding the Nexus 5. http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57574708-1/is-this-lg-nexus-5-leak-the-future-or-fantasy/
> 
> I wouldn't even have to think twice about getting it.


Oh God, yes. Either this or the Motorola X.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## andschwa (Nov 21, 2011)

Well so my phone died today, into the toilet in fact. I'm not very hopeful for it. It seems operational except for the power button. I removed the battery as soon as possible and very quickly got it dried off and into rice as well, but I've had power button issues before and I think it may be a goner. What are my options for new phones now?


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

After today, I think I'll probably make the switch to T-Mobile after the next Nexus comes out.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

That's my plan. Nexus 5 (or whatever they will call it) on T-mo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

I should be receiving my Nexus 4 in the next few days. Verizon was fun while it lasted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

The nexus 4 is lacking one thing for me, sufficient storage. Sorry 16gb is just not enough for me. I may take the s4 or one at this point due to superior hardware and only if they support cm.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

I wish Verizon was getting the HTC One.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

salem said:


> I wish Verizon was getting the HTC One.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Rumor is they are getting it but later.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

tiny4579 said:


> Rumor is they are getting it but later.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah VZW needs to decide how big and where to stick their logo haha

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Whatever the new nexus is. I'll take crappy data as long as I can get on the unlocked nexus boat. Verizon can kindly let go of my balls.


----------



## sporkette (Jan 2, 2013)

CC268 said:


> I do not know how you could own any apple product....


Why? I bought an Apple macbook quite a few years ago and it runs Linux like a champ. I build my toro roms on it, lol. One thing about the Apple hardware in my experience is that it lasts and lasts. But that doesn't mean I have to leave it stock....


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

^^^^^
Apple hardware is the same as PC hardware though. You just have to do a little research and you can find what make/models numbers each piece is and you can even build a mac yourself with OSX installed using the complete stock disc. Most PC hardware seems to break sooner because when people go with a PC they buy the cheapest shit they can and then complain it isnt an nice as something that uses hardware costing twice as much. Its like if you bought a Camry and wondered how come it isnt as nice or as fast as a Maserati

I really like the HTC one, and I hope that if it comes to Verizon that it will do so without any serious modifications to the device.


----------



## andschwa (Nov 21, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> Rumor is they are getting it but later.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Well now that's good news. It's the only one I want.


----------



## beaumac (Jul 7, 2012)

I'd really like to move away from Samsung because of their cheap build quality.

My priorities will be:
Signal strength 
Battery life
Camera quality 
Build quality 
ROM support

Since the next nexus is most likely not going to Verizon, I expect to get the next HTC phone, most likely DNA 2....

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Got a nexus 4 on T-mobile. Loving it so far. Only downside is lack of building penetration from signal, but that is not the phones fault.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## sabresfan (Feb 24, 2012)

Just switched to t mobile and got a note 2. My wife liked the s3. Even with both phone( paid off over time), insurance and their family unlimited plan our bill will be less than verizons. We should save between $70-$80 a month once the phones are paid off. So far I'm getting good speeds here in Buffalo NY. Gonna miss the dev support here but the savings and ability to upgrade my phone when I like is to awesome to pass up.


----------



## G-shock (Feb 26, 2013)

I just did a short stint with a HTC Droid DNA. I gotta tell you, I love the form factor, the looks, the screen, Dre Beats but man the sense BS has to go! Maybe when the DNA gets updated to 4.2.2 and Sense 5 I'll give it another shot. Otherwise, I'm looking a the rumored NEXUS 4 LTE or Moto X coming to VZW. It's hard to give up having the most recent OS even if the GNEX is becoming out dated.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yea the DNA is actually a nice phone, my buddy has one. I just want something that works good stock haha...I will probably always be rooted, but I don't care to flash roms all the time...I haven't flashed a ROM on my Nexus in months


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Was considering jumping ship to Tmo and getting the HTC One after playing with it but...I need to see what Motorola releases.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

I love the HTC One, but I too am waiting for Motorola and maybe a new Nexus announcement. I probably wont leave Verizon though because they have the best service by far in this area. Tmobile and Sprint is absolute shit, with ATT barely better than either of them. I just hope the Verizon version of the One looks similar to the other versions since it is such a sexy looking phone. Knowing Verizon though it will look completely different and then I wont even want it anymore.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I like the S4...seems cool


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm praying for a nexus on Verizon!!!! That's all I need!


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey guys have you heard much about this phone? Seems pretty badass


----------



## holytimes (Sep 30, 2011)

That phone is awesum lookin o;

Sent from a nexus with a fez, cause fez are cool.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

CC268 said:


> Hey guys have you heard much about this phone? Seems pretty badass


I see the E so it must be T-Mobile stuck on edge.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

This is probably just a dream but.
http://www.androidpit.com/google-i-o-lg-nexus-4-with-32gb-lte-nexus-5


----------



## ExpertBasher (Apr 15, 2013)

Planing on getting the S4 for myself and the HTC One for my fiancee. That way i can get the best of both worlds. Just not sure if I'm ready to have Physical buttons on the phone again. I love the onscreen buttons on my Nexus4!


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Just wondering why you giving up the 4?


----------



## dork313 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm recently became available for an upgrade but there isn't much I'm interested in. I hate sense and touchwiz so I'm basically stuck and I'm staying with Verizon because they are the best in my back woods area. Here is hoping the xfon rumors prove at least somewhat true.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Just recently moved into apartment in town, out from my parents house next to a cow pasture. That being said I'm waiting to see if a 32GB N4 will be announced at Google I/O, at which point I will either wait for the unlocked 32GB of go out that day and get the 16GB.

I'm ready to be on a new phone/ cheaper phone bill.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SurlyGnex (Jan 20, 2012)

As far as phones go, I stopped paying attention to all the rumors long ago. I'll see what's available when I'm ready to upgrade and determine if anything meets my criteria for a new phone (pure Google if possible, big screen, decent camera, etc).

I was planning to switch to T-mobile when my VZW contract is up, but Tmo no longer offers the $30 prepaid plan. Now they are offering 2.5gb a month for $60, or 500mb for $50.

Verizon has the best coverage in my area by far. I was willing to jump ship to Tmo to save more than half my monthly bill. I won't bother if I'm going to give up unlimited data while only saving a few bucks a month.

I'm really not sure what I'll do.


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

SurlyGnex said:


> I was planning to switch to T-mobile when my VZW contract is up, but Tmo no longer offers the $30 prepaid plan. Now they are offering 2.5gb a month for $60, or 500mb for $50.


Its still there, just well hidden. Check the lower left of this page. http://prepaid-phones.t-mobile.com/prepaid-plans


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Considering the SGS4, however physical buttons are a bummer. I like the idea of some legit accessories for it though. I also like that there is a pure google version so I can likely get the newest OS without issue (root, unlock, ROM). It is kinda like having a Nexus phone in that sense


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

GatorsUF said:


> Considering the SGS4, however physical buttons are a bummer. I like the idea of some legit accessories for it though. I also like that there is a pure google version so I can likely get the newest OS without issue (root, unlock, ROM). It is kinda like having a Nexus phone in that sense


Nexus Experience

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Is the pure Google SGS4 going to be CDMA? It supports LTE, but pretty sure its only for t-mo and sprint, so no CDMA.

Just make the switch and leave Verizon. T-mo is much cheaper and I am very satisfied with my service. You can sell your Verizon unlimited data plan on eBay for like $300.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Is the pure Google SGS4 going to be CDMA? It supports LTE, but pretty sure its only for t-mo and sprint, so no CDMA.
> 
> Just make the switch and leave Verizon. T-mo is much cheaper and I am very satisfied with my service. You can sell your Verizon unlimited data plan on eBay for like $300.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


No but there are rumors of a developer edition. If it were me (and I wouldn't spend $650 on it anyway) I would wait to see if AOSP will support it or if it's Samsung. JBQ said "details will be revealed at a later date" when asked.


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

going to stay with verizon because their network is the best for where i am. cant decide whether i should get the s4, or wait for the note3 - any opinions?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Two pretty different phones, not sure we can decide that for you.

Basically go try the S3 and the Note 2 and decide what one you like better. Than get the S4 if you like that style better or wait for the Note 3 if you prefer the phablet style.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> Is the pure Google SGS4 going to be CDMA? It supports LTE, but pretty sure its only for t-mo and sprint, so no CDMA.
> 
> Just make the switch and leave Verizon. T-mo is much cheaper and I am very satisfied with my service. You can sell your Verizon unlimited data plan on eBay for like $300.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


Thought they said it would be available on T-mobile and AT&T, I think they're both GSM. Sprint and VZW are CDMA

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

masully84 said:


> Thought they said it would be available on T-mobile and AT&T, I think they're both GSM. Sprint and VZW are CDMA
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


http://www.droid-life.com/2013/05/23/samsung-galaxy-s4-developer-edition-for-verizon-coming-soon/


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

bouchigo said:


> http://www.droid-life.com/2013/05/23/samsung-galaxy-s4-developer-edition-for-verizon-coming-soon/


Nice. I'd rather have the Pure S4 on AT&T over the Developer edition on VZW. I'm debating leaving VZW early for the AT&T S4

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> http://www.droid-lif...on-coming-soon/


Developer Edition ≠ Nexus Edition

Also means you'll have to contend with crappy Oden instead of Fastboot


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

yarly said:


> Developer Edition ≠ Nexus Edition
> 
> Also means you'll have to contend with crappy Oden instead of Fastboot


I didn't say it was equal, just another option. Nothing is a Nexus but a Nexus. I agree though, I'd rather have fastboot than Odin anyday.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> I didn't say it was equal, just another option. Nothing is a Nexus but a Nexus. I agree though, I'd rather have fastboot than Odin anyday.


Oh okay. It was just sort of implied with your lack of context when pasting the link and the quote above it (or if not, someone else was bound to think it after and start telling everyone there would be a Verizon S4 Nexus, lol).

Not related, but I ordered a Nokia 521, since they're $150 off contract through Microsoft or T-Mobile. Needed to get a development phone for Windows finally. Ordering it from Microsoft (if you're a college student) you can sign up and get an additional 10% off. Microsoft is out of stock though on their website.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

yarly said:


> Oh okay. It was just sort of implied with your lack of context when pasting the link and the quote above it (or if not, someone else was bound to think it after and start telling everyone there would be a Verizon S4 Nexus, lol).
> 
> Not related, but I ordered a Nokia 521, since they're $150 off contract through Microsoft or T-Mobile. Needed to get a development phone for Windows finally. Ordering it from Microsoft (if you're a college student) you can sign up and get an additional 10% off. Microsoft is out of stock though on their website.


Yeah, I can see that now. I should have been more clear...next time


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Two pretty different phones, not sure we can decide that for you.
> 
> Basically go try the S3 and the Note 2 and decide what one you like better. Than get the S4 if you like that style better or wait for the Note 3 if you prefer the phablet style.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


i feel like both styles are good, i was wondering from a hackability (cyanogen) point of view and compatibility considering they will most likely have different cpus.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I see, this is just speculation, but based on the previous versions, I'd imagine the S4 to have more developer support being that its a more widely used series of phones. And the S4 already has CM support so already know its supported.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

S4 isn't supported by CM on AT&T or Verizon yet in the US, just T-Mobile. This is due to the locked bootloaders.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> I see, this is just speculation, but based on the previous versions, I'd imagine the S4 to have more developer support being that its a more widely used series of phones. And the S4 already has CM support so already know its supported.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


Depends which version and what carrier you go with

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

masully84 said:


> Depends which version and what carrier you go with
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


Don't think so. The Galaxy series is more dominant than the Note series on any given US carrier and the development threads mirror that.

Go and compare the Verizon S3 Dev vs the Verizon Note 2 Dev, or T-mo S3 Dev vs T-mo Note 2 Dev. Now I am not saying that the Note series development is insufficient, just that if you are comparing them side by side in terms of developer support, the Galaxy Series wins.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Don't think so. The Galaxy series is more dominant than the Note series on any given US carrier and the development threads mirror that.
> 
> Go and compare the Verizon S3 Dev vs the Verizon Note 2 Dev, or T-mo S3 Dev vs T-mo Note 2 Dev. Now I am not saying that the Note series development is insufficient, just that if you are comparing them side by side in terms of developer support, the Galaxy Series wins.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


Isn't the Note 2 part of the Galaxy Series? I'm assuming you just mean S3 vs Note 2 development...


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Nexus =nexus!


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

CC268 said:


> And if I am going to lose my unlimited data by signing a new 2 year contract (no way I am paying $600 out of contract for a phone), I'll probably leave Verizon and get a Nexus with the T-mo prepay plan. If I find that doesn't work for me, I'll sell the nexus and go back to Verizon, nothing really lost.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yout won't loss your data if you continue your contract only if you use Verizon's upgrade discount, or leave your smarty phone plan and try to come back. I've used other lines of mine to grab a new upgraded and never lost my unlimited. Or just buy third party and your go to go. No upgrade contract or losing your data. ..

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

I hate verizon so much that I think as soon as my contract expires I am walking. I am tired of living my life around trying to whore my unlimited data under the false ideation that I am getting one over on verizon. I think I can live with the spotty Tmobile coverage in my area for over $100 less a month, but I am not willing to pay an ETF to do so... stuck with my gnex for 8 more months


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

DroidBUrgundy said:


> I hate verizon so much that I think as soon as my contract expires I am walking. I am tired of living my life around trying to whore my unlimited data under the false ideation that I am getting one over on verizon. I think I can live with the spotty Tmobile coverage in my area for over $100 less a month, but I am not willing to pay an ETF to do so... stuck with my gnex for 8 more months


If you want to get out early without paying the ETF, than sell your contract on eBay. Its fairly easy to do and you can make a decent count of money instead of paying the ETF.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> If you want to get out early without paying the ETF, than sell your contract on eBay. Its fairly easy to do and you can make a decent count of money instead of paying the ETF.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


Really? This is possible? (Not being sarcastic here) I thought for sure that would be illegal to do or something.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

DroidBUrgundy said:


> Really? This is possible? (Not being sarcastic here) I thought for sure that would be illegal to do or something.


It's not illegal. You can use some service or have both people on the line with Verizon and agree to swap it out.

http://www.cellswapper.com/


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

DroidBUrgundy said:


> Really? This is possible? (Not being sarcastic here) I thought for sure that would be illegal to do or something.


100% legal. Its called an Assumption of Liability (AOL). Just search for it on Verizons site. Basically all you do is call Verizon and tell them you want to do an AOL. Give them the name and number of the person taking the line (the person you just sold it to o eBay) and than they call Verizon and assume ownership of the line. You are free and clear of the contract.

I sold my lines about 2 months ago and avoided paying $500 in ETF.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## sabresfan (Feb 24, 2012)

DroidBUrgundy said:


> I hate verizon so much that I think as soon as my contract expires I am walking. I am tired of living my life around trying to whore my unlimited data under the false ideation that I am getting one over on verizon. I think I can live with the spotty Tmobile coverage in my area for over $100 less a month, but I am not willing to pay an ETF to do so... stuck with my gnex for 8 more months


I switched to the note 2 on t mobile 2 months ago and im not looking back. T mobile is good around Buffalo NY. My bill is about $80 a month cheaper than what I was paying Verizon. T mobiles not perfect but the cost savings is well worth it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> 100% legal. Its called an Assumption of Liability (AOL). Just search for it on Verizons site. Basically all you do is call Verizon and tell them you want to do an AOL. Give them the name and number of the person taking the line (the person you just sold it to o eBay) and than they call Verizon and assume ownership of the line. You are free and clear of the contract.
> 
> I sold my lines about 2 months ago and avoided paying $500 in ETF.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


Does this mean they take over your phone number?

I would seriously consider this but wanted to keep my number when I leave Verizon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

sandfreak said:


> Does this mean they take over your phone number?
> 
> I would seriously consider this but wanted to keep my number when I leave Verizon.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Assumption of liability: http://support.verizonwireless.com/clc/faqs/Account%20Management/faq_billing.html?faq=2&grp=3

https://encrypted.google.com/search?client=opera&q=%22verizon%22+%22AOL%22&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest#client=opera&hs=F0B&channel=suggest&sclient=psy-ab&q=%22verizon%22+%22assumption+of+liability%22&oq=%22verizon%22+%22assumption+of+liability%22&gs_l=serp.3..0l4.13839.18437.0.20484.23.23.0.0.0.14.331.4053.1j17j4j1.23.0...0.0...1c.1.14.psy-ab.rkD5XwapHwQ&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.47008514,d.aWM&fp=75c091148bc855ba&biw=1411&bih=909


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

sandfreak said:


> Does this mean they take over your phone number?
> 
> I would seriously consider this but wanted to keep my number when I leave Verizon.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That is correct, but there is a way to avoid doing so. I was able to successfully keep my original phone numbers and transfer the service.

If you are serious about doing this, PM me and I can go over the details better.

I actually may make a thread in the Verizon section going over the details, but no one ever goes there.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> That is correct, but there is a way to avoid doing so. I was able to successfully keep my original phone numbers and transfer the service.
> 
> If you are serious about doing this, PM me and I can go over the details better.
> 
> ...


I'd Definitely be interested in it, if you do.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

For those interested in selling your Verizon account and keeping your original number refer to my write up in the Verizon section

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/42073-How-to:-Sell-Verizon-Contract-and-Keep-your-Number

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I just cracked my screen on the inside on Friday. I THINK I closed the car door on it. Either that or sat on it at a strange angle. Contract ends in a month. Back on old Droid X. Gonna hold off till Moto X drops. Night get impatient and get S4. Never owned an S device. We will see.

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

I would get the moto x but I guarantee its going to be locked up tight.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

True nexus...is what I want.... But there is no update that requires new hardware...and then when and where would they have it in suffcient supply?


----------



## Trav06 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm starting to think I could give up my unlimited data and still be ok. 6GB of data should be plenty for my wife if I keep our phones on wifi while at home and only let Play Store apps update over wifi. The cost for Share Everything 6GB after my discount ($144+tax) should be pretty close to what I pay now $153 after tax.

I have no idea how I can feed the device addiction otherwise. Pay full retail? Wait 6 months to buy old/used phones for $300-400? I don't like those options. But I _*think*_ I can survive without unlimited data. And if the dev community gets behind the GS4, then I might make the jump.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Samsung never again....

let's hope texans can make good phones


----------



## Trav06 (Jun 13, 2011)

kochoid said:


> let's hope texans can make good phones


Let's hope Motorola gives them an exciting blueprint to work with. As of now it seems like the almighty X Phone is going to be nothing more than a mid-range device.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Trav06 said:


> Why?
> 
> Let's hope Motorola gives them an exciting blueprint to work with. As of now it seems like the almighty X Phone is going to be nothing more than a mid-range device.


agreed. I was hoping waiting was gonna be worth it. But now I'm wondering if I should just grab the S4 and forget about the X

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Just got my S4. Can't wait for a true bootloader unlock, but I'll deal with the work around, for now.


----------



## holytimes (Sep 30, 2011)

HTC one was just announced on Verizon if we get the "Google one" as I like to call it then I'm all over that other wise I have a DNA that I hope pulls a rezound now that its getting s off

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

holytimes said:


> HTC one was just announced on Verizon if we get the "Google one" as I like to call it then I'm all over that other wise I have a DNA that I hope pulls a rezound now that its getting s off
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


the rezound has always had s-off

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

HTC...always playing catch up

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Trav06 said:


> Let's hope Motorola gives them an exciting blueprint to work with. As of now it seems like the almighty X Phone is going to be nothing more than a mid-range device.


Im sure it was going to be the shiznit, then Samsung and HTC announced their stuff and suddenly it wasnt the biggest hardware anymore.

My contract isnt up foor another half year so I am hoping the One (in its same design) comes to Verizon by then. I hate the design of the S4 so even though it is a nice phone I wont buy it. At this rate I might not buy a phone for at least a year if nothing is really interesting me.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Picking up an S4 tomorrow!


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Picking up an S4 tomorrow!


Lucky!

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

How is radio reception on S4 compaired to gnex? Have the radios gotten better ?
Love my gnex but wish radios and sound were better. Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

My next phone will be a nexus4 unless a new nexus drops by the end of the year. The S4 is tempting but I've vowed to only go unlocked Google and no contract. I swear a two year contract seems like a prison sentence.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

SPjetrovic said:


> How is radio reception on S4 compaired to gnex? Have the radios gotten better ?
> Love my gnex but wish radios and sound were better. Thanks


Much better, and battery life, too.


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Much better, and battery life, too.


Looking to pick one up on the open market don't want to loose my unlimited data. How will rom development be with S4? Any limitations.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

SPjetrovic said:


> Looking to pick one up on the open market don't want to loose my unlimited data. How will rom development be with S4? Any limitations.


We don't have a true bootloader unlock yet, but there is a work around, and I'm confident a true unlock will be coming soon. As far as development, there are already quite a few ROMs. I had my rooted, and a custom ROM running, within a half hour of unpacking the phone.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Y'all may find this shocking but I'm getting a Droid Razr Maxx Hd for my next phone. It just got an unlock tool and its got a 3300 MAH battery. That's INSANE! 32 gb internal + SD slot. I'm sure custom kernels are coming real soon and it has AOSP already. Also motoblur has gone down significantly as far as bloat and skin goes. Look similar to vanila android. Also Moto has the best radios period. Nobody can top Moto radios. Simple fact. Its always been that way. I recommend you guys consider this for your upgrade especially since its unlocked. Or the Moto X. I don't think I can wait for the X tho. Contract ends in about a month. Probably will just get the Maxx HD

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trav06 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> Y'all may find this shocking but I'm getting a Droid Razr Maxx Hd for my next phone. It just got an unlock tool and its got a 3300 MAH battery. That's INSANE! 16 gb internal + SD slot. I'm sure custom kernels are coming real soon and it has AOSP already. Also motoblur has gone down significantly as far as bloat and skin goes. Look similar to vanila android. Also Moto has the best radios period. Nobody can top Moto radios. Simple fact. Its always been that way. I recommend you guys consider this for your upgrade especially since its unlocked. Or the Moto X. I don't think I can wait for the X tho. Contract ends in about a month. Probably will just get the Maxx HD


I like the Maxx HD too, but coming from the Gnex, I want my next phone to have a quad core processor with better GPU and a 1080p screen, none of which the Maxx HD has.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm hoping to wait for the new Moto X Phone; something they announced a few days ago. I really want to get the GS4--but I hate hardware buttons. I know I could disable them and have on screen buttons but that seems silly to me. If this X Phone is as cool as I think it will be, that's my next phone.


----------



## Trav06 (Jun 13, 2011)

iNate71 said:


> I'm hoping to wait for the new Moto X Phone; something they announced a few days ago. I really want to get the GS4--but I hate hardware buttons. I know I could disable them and have on screen buttons but that seems silly to me. If this X Phone is as cool as I think it will be, that's my next phone.


The X phone sounds more like a mid-range device now, so I'm not holding my breath for it anymore.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Trav06 said:


> I like the Maxx HD too, but coming from the Gnex, I want my next phone to have a quad core processor with better GPU and a 1080p screen, none of which the Maxx HD has.


the Maxx HD does have 1080p. Hence the name HD

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trav06 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> the Maxx HD does have 1080p. Hence the name HD


False -- it has a 720p display, also technically an "HD" resolution, but still not 1080p... hence the name HD.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Trav06 said:


> False -- it has a 720p display, also technically an "HD" resolution, but still not 1080p... hence the name HD.


hmm seems you're correct. Just checked. Ah well still a Good phone

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Trav06 said:


> The X phone sounds more like a mid-range device now, so I'm not holding my breath for it anymore.


Really? Every site I've read containing information regarding Moto's CEO discussing the X Phone make it seem like it will be a "game changer" phone.

http://mashable.com/2013/05/29/motorola-moto-x/

I don't think Moto would be dumb enough to say something like that then make it mid-range.


----------



## Trav06 (Jun 13, 2011)

iNate71 said:


> Really? Every site I've read containing information regarding Moto's CEO discussing the X Phone make it seem like it will be a "game changer" phone.
> 
> http://mashable.com/...otorola-moto-x/
> 
> I don't think Moto would be dumb enough to say something like that then make it mid-range.


The phone that has passed through the FCC for just about every carrier so far, labeled as xfon, has been reported as a dual core device with a 720p screen. If that's what it ends up being, that's a mid-range device now. My Gnex meets those specs.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Trav06 said:


> The phone that has passed through the FCC for just about every carrier so far, labeled as xfon, has been reported as a dual core device with a 720p screen. If that's what it ends up being, that's a mid-range device now. My Gnex meets those specs.


Yes but that is the mid range X phone, the top of the line aka Hero hasn't passed thru yet http://www.droid-life.com/2013/05/29/motorola-ceo-confirms-the-moto-x-phone-will-build-it-in-texas/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Trav06 (Jun 13, 2011)

masully84 said:


> Yes but that is the mid range X phone, the top of the line hasn't passed thru yet


So maybe I missed something, are there going to be multiple X Phones released in a short time frame?


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Trav06 said:


> So maybe I missed something, are there going to be multiple X Phones released in a short time frame?


My understanding was that the x phone is a mid-range device, but this other (seemingly unrelated) phone will be a game changer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Mellen_hed said:


> My understanding was that the x phone is a mid-range device, but this other (seemingly unrelated) phone will be a game changer
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


From what I've been reading they're being referred to as XFone (mid-range) and Moto X (game changer). We'll see what thease phones are really called and what they bring soon enough.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

You guys are way confused there's is only one Moto X coming out and its supposed to be high powered

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> You guys are way confused there's is only one Moto X coming out and its supposed to be high powered
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


It's not confusion, I read it on droid-life, but of course it's all conjecture. But, that's the nature of Android, rumors run rampant; that's why it's best to just wait until the actual phone is released.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Droid life is one of the worst of the rumor mongers. Like many Android rumor blogs, they believe in action/submit first, corrections (maybe) later in the name of extra site hits, google ranking and ad revenue.

If you want to view content from any such site, add this as a custom search to your browser:

https://encrypted.go...0&pws=0&strip=1

then use the search by pasting in the link you wish to go to in the search. The page will not be styled (because you're using google cache search), but that's the price you pay if you wish to give them no ad revenue/traffic. You can always run it through readability or viewtext.org afterwards.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Trav06 said:


> The phone that has passed through the FCC for just about every carrier so far, labeled as xfon, has been reported as a dual core device with a 720p screen. If that's what it ends up being, that's a mid-range device now. My Gnex meets those specs.


Well yeah. I wouldn't get it if it were midrange. The next phone I get is going to be quad-core and 2GB of RAM. I think it's needed.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

iNate71 said:


> Well yeah. I wouldn't get it if it were midrange. The next phone I get is going to be quad-core and 2GB of RAM. I think it's needed.


Ram is key, that's whats holding me back from buying a Nexus 7 or Hisense Sero Pro 7 tablet.

Having went from a Gnex to N4, the quad core with 2gigs of ram is absolutely critical.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Ram is key, that's whats holding me back from buying a Nexus 7 or Hisense Sero Pro 7 tablet.
> 
> Having went from a Gnex to N4, the quad core with 2gigs of ram is absolutely critical.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


Nexus 7 is fast though. Especially compared to the Gnexus


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I generally don't make remarks about Apple, but 2011 called and wants its Ice Cream Sandwich back. Least owning an Apple device is slightly less painful graphic design wise now


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

yarly said:


> I generally don't make remarks about Apple, but 2011 called and wants its Ice Cream Sandwich back. Least owning an Apple device is slightly less painful graphic design wise now


They'll find a way to claim they had it patented first and sue Google for the rights too.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

akellar said:


> They'll find a way to claim they had it patented first and sue Google for the rights too.


Google made a time machine in 2010, went ahead 3 years and stole it from apple of course


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

iNate71 said:


> Nexus 7 is fast though. Especially compared to the Gnexus


Maybe so, but its still slower than my N4 and for me to justify a buying a tablet it has to be more of an enjoyable experience than using my phone. A tablet that lags or slow at times is an issue for me. I'll just wait til the next round of tablets.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

yarly said:


> I generally don't make remarks about Apple, but 2011 called and wants its Ice Cream Sandwich back. Least owning an Apple device is slightly less painful graphic design wise now


Wow that is a straight up ICS rip off.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

DR3W5K1 said:


> Wow that is a straight up ICS rip off.


A little Windows 8 mixed in too, with their notification center and the font being nearly identical. I think the design is nice mostly, just not overly innovative.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

iPhone is a POS compared to this bad ass S4...get yourself oneeeee

Throw on the ViPER4Android Audio Effects and this phone is amazing


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll probably go for the Moto X if I stay on VZW or grab the Nexus 5 if I decide to go elsewhere. I don't want another Sammy phone and I am never forgiving HTC after the Bolt even if the One is amazing.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Supposedly specs have been found for the Moto X from the FCC stuff that just passed. All major carriers are getting it and US Cellular just got it confirmed for them too. I hope it isnt true and someone is mistaken on the phone model code because the specs look terrible for mid 2013


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

EniGmA1987 said:


> Supposedly specs have been found for the Moto X from the FCC stuff that just passed. All major carriers are getting it and US Cellular just got it confirmed for them too. I hope it isnt true and someone is mistaken on the phone model code because the specs look terrible for mid 2013


Doesn't mean that will be the only one to be released though. Could have both mid level and high level. So I'm not worried at all.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

If I stay with verizon and my unlimited plan, I'll probably get a DNA off of ebay in a month or so. If i don't stay with verizon, whatever the best phone is for that carrier.


----------



## afr0ninja (Oct 26, 2012)

I thought about going to a HTC phone. I generally like the look and feel of them. But as my wife just got a HTC DNA - I don't think I can bring myself to get another HTC phone. The DNA seems to have similar issues that my old Thunderbolt had with the radio. She's already replaced it once because it does the old "No Signal" thing out of nowhere.

I'm thinking of going with a Motorola phone. The Droid X was pretty solid as my only experience with a Moto phone. It seemed to have a better radio than my Samsung phone did.

The Note 3 interests me. But I'm worried about the Samsung radio being weak.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

afr0ninja said:


> I thought about going to a HTC phone. I generally like the look and feel of them. But as my wife just got a HTC DNA - I don't think I can bring myself to get another HTC phone. The DNA seems to have similar issues that my old Thunderbolt had with the radio. She's already replaced it once because it does the old "No Signal" thing out of nowhere.
> 
> I'm thinking of going with a Motorola phone. The Droid X was pretty solid as my only experience with a Moto phone. It seemed to have a better radio than my Samsung phone did.
> 
> The Note 3 interests me. But I'm worried about the Samsung radio being weak.


GNex had a horrible radio, radio was much improved in GS3 and GS4, pretty sure Note 2 has a better radio as well.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

afr0ninja said:


> I thought about going to a HTC phone. I generally like the look and feel of them. But as my wife just got a HTC DNA - I don't think I can bring myself to get another HTC phone. The DNA seems to have similar issues that my old Thunderbolt had with the radio. She's already replaced it once because it does the old "No Signal" thing out of nowhere.
> 
> I'm thinking of going with a Motorola phone. The Droid X was pretty solid as my only experience with a Moto phone. It seemed to have a better radio than my Samsung phone did.
> 
> The Note 3 interests me. But I'm worried about the Samsung radio being weak.


Motorola have the best Radios and Battery life out of any other manufacturer period.

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## LOLFWD (Jun 20, 2012)

I am really wanting the HTC one and I really want to leave Verizon. However I feel very trapped as I have a 50/month unlimited data plan with them and they are putting in a Verizon only repeater at work. Things might change though since I shattered the screen on my galaxy nexus today.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

LOLFWD said:


> I am really wanting the HTC one and I really want to leave Verizon. However I feel very trapped as I have a 50/month unlimited data plan with them and they are putting in a Verizon only repeater at work. Things might change though since I shattered the screen on my galaxy nexus today.


If it matters at all to you screen replacement is really freaking easy with this phone


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

LOLFWD said:


> I am really wanting the HTC one and I really want to leave Verizon. However I feel very trapped as I have a 50/month unlimited data plan with them and they are putting in a Verizon only repeater at work. Things might change though since I shattered the screen on my galaxy nexus today.


You pay $50 a month for unlimited data, when normal users have to pay $70 to have the most basic of smartphone plans, and guaranteed good service at your work where you probably spend the majority of your day, yet you still want to leave Verizon? Guess it is true what they say, the grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

DR3W5K1 said:


> If it matters at all to you screen replacement is really freaking easy with this phone


How easy? Screen on my launch-day nexus is getting ugly

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

There are plenty of guides on the web. Took me about twenty minutes.


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

VZW HTC One for me.... or S4. 
The Samsung Galaxy Nexus is the first real working smartphone I've had. My first smartphone was the Casio Commando, had potential, but was completely hindered by VZW bloat and every update added more boat rather than fix problems. It lagged so bad I couldn't answer the phone half the time making it useless as a phone.
I like most everything about my GNex except it's starting to show its age. Samsung didn't really innovate much from the S3 to the S4, and it's the same exact design, just beefed up specs. 
I wouldn't buy a car or a phone for looks alone, but the HTC One looks good and has the specs to make it good competition for the S4.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## LOLFWD (Jun 20, 2012)

DR3W5K1 said:


> You pay $50 a month for unlimited data, when normal users have to pay $70 to have the most basic of smartphone plans, and guaranteed good service at your work where you probably spend the majority of your day, yet you still want to leave Verizon? Guess it is true what they say, the grass is always greener on the other side.


Welp Verizon has screwed my family over several times in the last 2 months. I've had it with their practices, plus I can get unlimited data from T-Mobile for 30/month. Oh not to mention T-Mobile has LTE in my area, so not much loss except for when I'm at work. I've worked in the same building for almost 4 years and dealt with crappy service from verizon so I could continue living.

Oh and take this with a grain of salt, but the verizon person I spoke with on the phone said that we'd be seeing the HTC one in about 2 months.


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

Sell your unlimited plan on eBay. They're selling for $300+ there.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DjCalvin (Aug 4, 2011)

jova33 said:


> Sell your unlimited plan on eBay. They're selling for $300+ there.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


More info?

Sent from my Shiny Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

DjCalvin said:


> More info?
> 
> Sent from my Shiny Galaxy Nexus.


+1.... Yea cause I have two unlimited lines and I would love to have a nexus 4!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Search eBay for "Verizon unlimited data plan"

Also, check the Verizon section for my thread about porting your number and keeping unlimited data with verizon (the thread is the 1st or 2nd in that forum).

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

I purchased an unlimited plan off eBay. The way it works is after the buyer pays, you get their info -full name and phone number, call Verizon's AOL dept and tell them you're giving your phone line to them. You can three-way call and have the buyer on the phone, or Verizon will call them and ask if they accept the AOL. VZW will run a credit check, so be sure you make that part clear in your ad. I have been on VZW for 8 years, and they still ran my credit. Then, if all is well, the AOL is completed. If not, refund the money and put your ad back up. 
I've never sold anything on eBay, so I don't know how to set up a sale on there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DjCalvin (Aug 4, 2011)

jova33 said:


> I purchased an unlimited plan off eBay. The way it works is after the buyer pays, you get their info -full name and phone number, call Verizon's AOL dept and tell them you're giving your phone line to them. You can three-way call and have the buyer on the phone, or Verizon will call them and ask if they accept the AOL. VZW will run a credit check, so be sure you make that part clear in your ad. I have been on VZW for 8 years, and they still ran my credit. Then, if all is well, the AOL is completed. If not, refund the money and put your ad back up.
> I've never sold anything on eBay, so I don't know how to set up a sale on there.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I have 3 Unlimited data lines and only really need 1. I wasn't sure of the process, so this helped a lot.
I'd love to get off VZW, but it would have to be worth it.. selling lines would make it worth it (would allow me to pick up 2 N4's on a BYOD plan)
I still need to borrow some At&T & Tmobile phones to see how reception is at the house.
I didn't do that with Verizon before we moved to a new home. I'm lucky if I get 1 bar on 1X if I step outside.

Thank you


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

LG G2 doesn't seem bad from the leaks. I don't trust HTC or VZW with the One for one reason, updates. Until HTC and VZW can prove they will provide updates regularly I won't consider it. With VZW getting the phone this late in the year it's a valid concern. If I'm not mistaken HTC already axed support from the One X or whatever it was. VZW phones have a shelf life of just about a year at most, it doesn't seem to be appealing at all to get the One from them this late. Plus who the hell knows how well it can run Android 5.0 when it drops. The Gnex with 4.2.2 AOSP isn't anything to write home about.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

So I am leaving Verizon, found out where my son is going to college Verizon only has no data, they have cell service, but no data, campus is Wifi, but there are a few dead spots of data on his drive as well. We are switching to Sprint (he will have 3G at least there) and will drop our two dump phone lines and just keeping our 3 smart phone lines, pick up 100 min from what we have now and keep unlimited data for $50 less a month (had a 19% corp discount on Verizon and will have 10% on Sprint). They are going to wave all activation fees and give me 1 S4 for free and then I would pay $149 for another S4, $99 for HTC One or get S3 for free.

So I am trying to way out the pros and cons between the S4 and HTC One for myself. My wife wants the S4. I am leaning to the S4 mainly for the removable battery and SD card, but the One has some nice features as well.


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

It will be either Nexus 5(which will probably be based on the G2), G2, Note 3, next Sony flagship, upgraded HTC One with 800 or the larger HTC One variant coming out. Need to wait until at least November to make the decision. Getting a phone now before all these releases is a big mistake.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Turbo Slaab (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm kind of excited for the one+ or whatever they will call it. Hopefully vzw will carry it.


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow I am loving my S4. Only got it on Thursday and rooted it right away and cleaned up some of the bloat, but let it stock for all the features that are built in to it, loving having my TV remote in my hand all the time. So finished getting everything set up on Saturday. So yesterday was my first full day of really using it. When I was done yesterday I had the phone on for a little over 17 hours with just a touch over 4 hours of screen time played a couple games and kept up on emails and twitter and some web browsing, texting and one phone call for a half hour and still had 13% of the battery left. This was with LTE on the whole time and not the best signal (switched from Verizon to Sprint) all the time.

There is no way my GNex could have ever put up numbers like this. I was lucky to get 10 hours out of it with 2 hours of screen time. Plus the S4 is just so responsive, I have not seen any lag with the 2GB of ram.

The GNex was a great phone for almost 2 years, but it just goes to show how much the hardware has been updated. My wife and son went from the Bionic to the S4 so they are seeing an even bigger improvement.


----------



## LOLFWD (Jun 20, 2012)

kevmueller said:


> Wow I am loving my S4. Only got it on Thursday and rooted it right away and cleaned up some of the bloat, but let it stock for all the features that are built in to it, loving having my TV remote in my hand all the time. So finished getting everything set up on Saturday. So yesterday was my first full day of really using it. When I was done yesterday I had the phone on for a little over 17 hours with just a touch over 4 hours of screen time played a couple games and kept up on emails and twitter and some web browsing, texting and one phone call for a half hour and still had 13% of the battery left. This was with LTE on the whole time and not the best signal (switched from Verizon to Sprint) all the time.
> 
> There is no way my GNex could have ever put up numbers like this. I was lucky to get 10 hours out of it with 2 hours of screen time. Plus the S4 is just so responsive, I have not seen any lag with the 2GB of ram.
> 
> The GNex was a great phone for almost 2 years, but it just goes to show how much the hardware has been updated. My wife and son went from the Bionic to the S4 so they are seeing an even bigger improvement.


If you think about it that isn't impressive for a phone that has almost 50% more battery to get just about double the screen on time. I could get 2.5-3 hours screen on time with LTE on. Overall Samsung does not impress me.

I'm still waiting to see what Verizon does with the HTC one, if they screw it up I'm going to another carrier.


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

Dude..... they already screwed it up with this release.... 
The S4 is lighter too

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Turbo Slaab (Dec 25, 2011)

jova33 said:


> Dude..... they already screwed it up with this release....
> The S4 is lighter too
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Not if they are holding out for a better version, which they have done before. (S3-gnex)

I wouldn't call a lighter phone"better", it's completely subjective.


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

It's one of the things I noticed right off the bat. Lighter, better battery life, bigger screen.
And even if Verizon releases an HTC One+, it's less than a month a way, and still no official word? No advertising? Most people looking to upgrade already have. Plus, who knows what VZW will do to ensure the device stays locked down. I guess I was lucky to get an S4 before the newest update that patched loki came preloaded.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

LOLFWD said:


> If you think about it that isn't impressive for a phone that has almost 50% more battery to get just about double the screen on time. I could get 2.5-3 hours screen on time with LTE on. Overall Samsung does not impress me.
> 
> I'm still waiting to see what Verizon does with the HTC one, if they screw it up I'm going to another carrier.


I don't expect much from them with it. How much longer of a shelf life are we really talking about anyways before the hardware isnt up to par? Plus just based on past update behavior, I'm guessing 2-3 major updates, 3 updates being a lot. Sure could you see 4.3 or 5.0 eventually on it? But again how fast would those be, 3 months minimum wait? . History really doesn't do much to prove this phone will receive much in the way of updates with this carrier/manufacturer combo. The phone may be a "flagship" but it hasn't saved HTC.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## LOLFWD (Jun 20, 2012)

masully84 said:


> I don't expect much from them with it. How much longer of a shelf life are we really talking about anyways before the hardware isnt up to par? Plus just based on past update behavior, I'm guessing 2-3 major updates, 3 updates being a lot. Sure could you see 4.3 or 5.0 eventually on it? But again how fast would those be, 3 months minimum wait? . History really doesn't do much to prove this phone will receive much in the way of updates with this carrier/manufacturer combo. The phone may be a "flagship" but it hasn't saved HTC.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


If you are like me and your only concern is Verizon it is still ahead of the other hardware they have. They'll still continue being behind the curve like they've always been.


----------



## T_Yamamoto (Feb 2, 2012)

Well everyone is fighting and debating. Cute.

Probably going with the Moto X. From the leaks, its like the Droid Maxx but cheaper.


----------



## Bindy (Jul 16, 2011)

T_Yamamoto said:


> Well everyone is fighting and debating. Cute.
> 
> Probably going with the Moto X. From the leaks, its like the Droid Maxx but cheaper.


That's because it's sporting mid-range hardware from last year.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Bindy said:


> That's because it's sporting mid-range hardware from last year.


Awesome!!!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T_Yamamoto (Feb 2, 2012)

Bindy said:


> That's because it's sporting mid-range hardware from last year.


but its exactly the same hardware as the maxx (if I recall correctly) 2 cores + 2 other random cores. 2gb ram. Etc


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello moto

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm going to switch to T-Mobile. I get great LTE with them here. Same with Verizon, which I currently have, but the data speeds are very slow. I also need unlimited, because I roughly use 13GB a month just from downloading nightlies. As for a phone, after this experience, I can't go with any phone but a Nexus. I'm holding out for the next one.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

iwasaperson said:


> I'm going to switch to T-Mobile. I get great LTE with them here. Same with Verizon, which I currently have, but the data speeds are very slow. I also need unlimited, because I roughly use 13GB a month just from downloading nightlies. As for a phone, after this experience, I can't go with any phone but a Nexus. I'm holding out for the next one.


Call TMobile and talk to someone smart (not a lowest level support). Unless something changed, your data is "unlimited" but even on the unlimited plan they will throttle you after a certain point (used to be 4GB).

Also, I ran the math last month and TMobile is more expensive than Verizon over a 2 year period by about $600.

Some of the things on the X Phone look nice, and Ill have to see some real reviews on usage and battery, and also look at how well the dev community is around it. If I am not impressed then I wont get it, already not really interested in getting a new phone for a couple years with such an old processor. I am hoping something much better catches my eye, like the Ubuntu Edge. If that ends up getting built then I am already in for getting one since it will easily be the best phone available for years to come. Hopefully it does so I dont have to hunt around through these other "meh" looking devices.
http://www.indiegogo...-edge/x/4038356



> Works with LTE and GSM networks, including Verizon and Sprint.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Ubuntu Edge won't be a cdma phone though.


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

anyone elses update date for vzw aug 15???


----------



## Blackdoguw (Jul 25, 2013)

doublea500 said:


> anyone elses update date for vzw aug 15???


Yup...
No way I commit to the motox and Verizon for two more years tho


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

yarly said:


> Ubuntu Edge won't be a cdma phone though.


And that'll be a darn good reason to finally ditch Verizon.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

EniGmA1987 said:


> Call TMobile and talk to someone smart (not a lowest level support). Unless something changed, your data is "unlimited" but even on the unlimited plan they will throttle you after a certain point (used to be 4GB).
> 
> Also, I ran the math last month and TMobile is more expensive than Verizon over a 2 year period by about $600.


With the unlimited data plan they do not throttle you....sorta of they did say if you use a large amount of data they may slow your speeds at peak times, or something to that effect. But it isnt like once you reach 15gb you only have edge speeds

Also, I'd like to see your math on this...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## LOLFWD (Jun 20, 2012)

jova33 said:


> And that'll be a darn good reason to finally ditch Verizon.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I don't think that is going to be anything to worry about. I highly doubt it is gonna make it's funding goal.


----------



## parkson (Jan 3, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> With the unlimited data plan they do not throttle you....sorta of they did say if you use a large amount of data they may slow your speeds at peak times, or something to that effect. But it isnt like once you reach 15gb you only have edge speeds
> 
> Also, I'd like to see your math on this...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


To my knowledge, with TMo unlimited data plan they offer 4g speeds up to 5GB for one billing cycle, then throttle down to essentially 3G for the rest of that month (and that's with the most expensive "unlimited" plan they offer).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

LOLFWD said:


> I don't think that is going to be anything to worry about. I highly doubt it is gonna make it's funding goal.


They're only 25 million short. What happens if they don't? Does everyone get their money back?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jaydubbs (Jun 17, 2011)

jova33 said:


> And that'll be a darn good reason to finally ditch Verizon.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Per their fundraising page: 
" The Edge will support LTE standard frequencies and multi-band support for roaming. Yes, you can use the Edge on Verizon and Sprint."
So, stay or go, it'll work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

jaydubbs said:


> Per their fundraising page:
> " The Edge will support LTE standard frequencies and multi-band support for roaming. Yes, you can use the Edge on Verizon and Sprint."
> So, stay or go, it'll work.
> 
> ...


You assume too much (even if it says that). There is no mention of CDMA and one cannot simply insert a sim card into a non-verizon phone and make it instantly work on their network (yet).

From what it appears, Ubuntu is also assuming too much and makes their claim based on you will no longer need CDMA on verizon or sprint (though sprint doesn't even give you a sim card, it's embedded) when the Edge comes out:

https://lists.launch...e/msg03472.html



> >>>>> No Problem, I bout fell over when I read it!  we really need to
> >>>>> spread the word about this as there are probably ALOT of people
> >that are on
> >>>>> Verizon or Sprint that looked, seen it was most likely was GSM and
> ...


----------



## jaydubbs (Jun 17, 2011)

yarly said:


> You assume too much. There is no CDMA and one cannot simply insert a sim card into a non-verizon phone and make it instantly work without their approval.


I've assumed nothing, just relaying what they're stating on their Indiegogo page. I understand what you're saying completely but they're playing dirty by implying to potential backers that their phone will be allowed to operate on these networks and leaving out the fine print that should say "just because it can work on their network doesn't mean they'll allow it." Hopefully anyone seriously contemplating donating $780 to get a phone that's being implied to work on any given carrier will ask these questions before laying out the money.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, I think they're being dishonest about it as well. Lots of people come early 2014 when they get that phone (if it were to get funded, but probably not) are going to be in for a shock when Verizon still isn't going to let them use it on their network yet. Plus probably won't have full LTE coverage where 3g is yet. Unless Sprint changes their silly embedded Sim card policy, no one on Sprint will ever be able to get a sim card either, haha.


----------



## jaydubbs (Jun 17, 2011)

yarly said:


> Yeah, I think they're being dishonest about it as well. Lots of people come early 2014 when they get that phone (if it were to get funded, but probably not) are going to be in for a shock when Verizon still isn't going to let them use it on their network yet. Plus probably won't have full LTE coverage where 3g is yet.


Reading through their page, they're really stressing that it's not going to be a problem but anyone who uses Verizon and their phones should know better. The hype seems to have died down considerably so hopefully no one gets burned.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## parkson (Jan 3, 2012)

jova33 said:


> They're only 25 million short. What happens if they don't? Does everyone get their money back?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


No money is transferred until they reach the pledge goal

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## agentxavier (Oct 9, 2011)

Think im just going to wait for a VOLTE verizon phone then ill finally upgrade since I have to pay full price to keep unlimited data.


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

thoughts on the lg g2 anyone?


----------



## britinfitz (Dec 23, 2011)

doublea500 said:


> thoughts on the lg g2 anyone?


Now that I've seen the full list of specs, I must say that this phone has caught my eye. Only thing I didn't care for is the non-removable battery. But I can overlook that. So now I am torn between this or a Droid Maxx, or a Nexus 5, assuming one is coming. Only thing I am worried about is the development community for it. Being used to the Gnex for so long, I have a feeling I will be disappointed in what will be available. And I am on Verizon, so I may be putting the cart before the horse, assuming there will be a development community. I am eager to see some reviews on this phone though.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm praying that the nexus 5 comes to Verizon...nufff said! if not this in the dev edition.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

britinfitz said:


> Now that I've seen the full list of specs, I must say that this phone has caught my eye. Only thing I didn't care for is the non-removable battery. But I can overlook that. So now I am torn between this or a Droid Maxx, or a Nexus 5, assuming one is coming. Only thing I am worried about is the development community for it. Being used to the Gnex for so long, I have a feeling I will be disappointed in what will be available. And I am on Verizon, so I may be putting the cart before the horse, assuming there will be a development community. I am eager to see some reviews on this phone though.


G2 definitely has some appeal. Love the specs. Stock UI yikes...I'm really curious about developer support for it.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

chefb said:


> I'm praying that the nexus 5 comes to Verizon...nufff said! if not this in the dev edition.


It's very doubtful VZW will see another Nexus device, at least until (if) they stop their draconian ways.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

sfreemanoh said:


> It's very doubtful VZW will see another Nexus device, at least until (if) they stop their draconian ways.


Yep don't hold your breath waiting for another CDMA Nexus

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

masully84 said:


> Yep don't hold your breath waiting for another CDMA Nexus
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


I think it'll have less to do with Verizon and more to do with Qualcomm. This is also why the Gnexus has a Samsung/VIA radio chipset and not a superior Qualcomm one. Though the combination of both will probably keep Google from caring at all to try to bring it to any CDMA carrier.


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

Look at the Nexus 7, flo, fiasco with their Qualcomm chip.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

yarly said:


> I think it'll have less to do with Verizon and more to do with Qualcomm. This is also why the Gnexus has a Samsung/VIA radio chipset and not a superior Qualcomm one. Though the combination of both will probably keep Google from caring at all to try to bring it to any CDMA carrier.


It stinks what Qualcomm has done in regards to AOSP. That's the trade off, go with them for quality but deal with their issues or go with a lesser quality and get stuck with radio issues. I loved the Gnex but the radios were bad. I never experienced the drops like others but overall it never got good reception. Always had to be on wifi. Anytime I'd go somewhere I'd usually ask "what's the wifi password" lol

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## beaumac (Jul 7, 2012)

Right now the plan is to wait to be disappointed by the next Nexus announcement not coming to Verizon. Then I will try out the note 3 and one max. If I can handle the mammoth screens I'll choose whichever has better battery life. If that doesn't work out then maybe the droid max or g2.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## baby_phil (Dec 29, 2011)

Whatever nexus device is the latest in December when my contract is up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Blackdoguw (Jul 25, 2013)

The ui on the g2 is atrocious. The moto x reviews really have me contemplating one, so I'm really looking forward to droid maxx reviews. I still have unlimited data but I don't for see an affordable phone coming around off contract on big red, not putting my eggs in another nexus basket. My contracts up in december but I can upgrade phones the 15th. May start researching T-Mobile coverage in my area.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beaumac (Jul 7, 2012)

Can't you just use a custom launcher if you don't like the skin? I use one any way so I don't see why that is a big deal

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

beaumac said:


> Can't you just use a custom launcher if you don't like the skin? I use one any way so I don't see why that is a big deal
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Well the UI goes deeper than the launcher. Notification pull down, settings UI, animation when you open an app. I twiddle with my settings a lot, and I just can't stand touchwiz's interface.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## LOLFWD (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like I'm gonna pick up the HTC one from Verizon on Thursday at full retail to keep my unlimited data.


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

jova33 said:


> Well the UI goes deeper than the launcher. Notification pull down, settings UI, animation when you open an app. I twiddle with my settings a lot, and I just can't stand touchwiz's interface.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Root and Rom? This is why I'm torn between the Maxx and the G2. If the G2 has decent developer support it will be a beast of a phone, but I have a feeling it won't have much support.


----------



## rangoon (Jan 17, 2012)

i've been having the same issue lately in trying to decide on a new phone.....and low and behold i ended up cracking the screen on my gnex today - now i don't know if i should spend ~240 on a new screen, wait 2 weeks for my upgrade + moto x, or just keep it cracked and wait until later in the year hoping a phone with great dev support comes out

my main concern right now is if the moto x will have awful dev support...i've gotten too used to being able to upgrade to the newest version of android as soon as it's announced


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

$240 for a new screen?

Just buy a used GNex off swappa for like $150.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## beaumac (Jul 7, 2012)

Just wait and see what roms support the new phones. If G2 gets a good Rom then it's an easy decision imo. The HTC 1 is currently unlockable...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

beaumac said:


> Just wait and see what roms support the new phones. If G2 gets a good Rom then it's an easy decision imo. The HTC 1 is currently unlockable...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Indeed whatever phone has the most support.


----------



## LOLFWD (Jun 20, 2012)

chefb said:


> Indeed whatever phone has the most support.


Yep, picked mine up this morning. It is already unlocked and rooted with a custom recovery.


----------



## rangoon (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm really hoping the Moto-X has great support at this point. I never realized just how much support our Galaxy Nexus actually has until looking at the other top tier phones and the options available to them. This phone has spoiled me to say the least.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

LOLFWD said:


> Yep, picked mine up this morning. It is already unlocked and rooted with a custom recovery.


On Verizon?


----------



## Lesser Version (May 14, 2012)

With all of the signal and battery life issues my VZW Gnex has, I have kept this phone for almost 2 yrs and that is worth noting. Stellar battery, great signal, and developer support(unlockable, root, rom)...is that too much to ask for? Apparently it is, because at this point there are no new phones out with all of those. Depressing....


----------



## beermedean (Dec 19, 2011)

G2 on release day...I am not at all worried about devs coming over. It will be the best phone on the market...why wouldn't they?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

beermedean said:


> G2 on release day...I am not at all worried about devs coming over. It will be the best phone on the market...why wouldn't they?


Because the buttons on the back are ridiculous.


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

I won't ever get any phone from LG after the experience i had with the G2X and people begging LG for drivers HELL NO!

I'll get this










Before LG!!

WHATCHOO TALKING BOUT WILLIS?


----------



## LOLFWD (Jun 20, 2012)

chefb said:


> Yep, picked mine up this morning. It is already unlocked and rooted with a custom recovery.
> 
> On Verizon?


Yep, took Verizon less than 24hours to shut down the bootloader unlocks through htcdev. I guess I lucked out by being an early adopter.


----------



## Siciliano (Aug 30, 2011)

Almost definitely getting the note 3...unless the Nexus 5 REALLY impresses me! Like some of you, I've been saying the Gnex has been sufficient for a while now, but I'm not kidding myself anymore... the battery life is *horrible* and that's even with with the ext battery. The note 3 should have a 3100-3400 mAh battery, not to mention newer batt tech, so that takes care of that!

And while it's fairly fast, it's not as fast as I'd like, even with overclocking...I want pretty much instant performance, regardless of what app I open, or what task I'm trying to perform, and the quad core snapdragon 800 will take care of that.

I've also been looking at this ~4.7" display for almost 2 years now... while it's very nice, it's time to jump to full 1080p, and I'm also VERY much looking forward to having a bigger display. It will be 5.7" which is just about as big a phablet as I'd get and it's gonna be fkn gorgeous (the galaxy mega crosses the line @ 6 3")... and that will take care of that!


----------



## rangoon (Jan 17, 2012)

moto x dev edition it is


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

LOLFWD said:


> Yep, took Verizon less than 24hours to shut down the bootloader unlocks through htcdev. I guess I lucked out by being an early adopter.


I don't know how lucky you really are...you realize that since there are so few of them unlocked, the dev community will probably be pretty small?


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> Yep, took Verizon less than 24hours to shut down the bootloader unlocks through htcdev. I guess I lucked out by being an early adopter.
> 
> I don't know how lucky you really are...you realize that since there are so few of them unlocked, the dev community will probably be pretty small?


Hopefully the device gets s-off. The problem is s-off doesnt work yet on the bootloader that comes with 4.2.2.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## LOLFWD (Jun 20, 2012)

Having root is good enough for the time being.


----------

